# Drew a Northern LE Turkey Tag. Need advice



## huntarch (Mar 12, 2008)

I was hoping to get a tag so I could hunt around Heber where I know where some birds are. I am not real familiar with the Northern region. If anyone has any advice or needs a hunting partner for their LE Northern turkey hunt let me know. I am available and fully equipped with blinds, decoys, calls, etc.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like you have the battle half won already if you know where some birds are. Now the thing to do is take an occasional trip into your area and try and fine tune where they hang out...pattern them, if you will. The next and most important thing to do is try and secure access to the areas you want to hunt. Knock on farmers/ranchers doors...you can't start to early on this because many landowners limit the number of hunters they allow on their property and it is family first and then the first to ask after that. Study up on the public ground in your selected area and learn access roads and walking-in routes/access. Remember, the most important thing about getting a turkey is finding a turkey to get. Blinds and camo and calls and decoys, etc...all of no use if you don't have birds to hunt. Good luck


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Question: whats the easiest way to "study up on the public ground"? What websites?


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i know where there is a good number of birds in cache valley but they are on private ground and i dont know who the landowner is. I just see them on a very regular basis and in very good numbers. i am not a turkey hunter so i am not going to attempt to hunt them but there are birds up there for the person willing to track down landowners and do some legwork. I know where there have been some in cache forest but not nearly in the numbers i see on the private ground.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Question: whats the easiest way to "study up on the public ground"? What websites?


Always kind of tough to determine public from private ground. I really haven't found a single good web sight for that purpose, but many counties, mostly the more populated counties, have property ownership maps on the web. Look on the County Assessor's page for these maps. They are your best source. Google earth shows forest boundaries but honestly, they can be way off the mark so don't put much trust in Google earth maps. "Studying up" most normally requires hands on investigation like looking for fence lines, forest boundry signage, asking area land owners and studying maps from the forest service, USGS and other govn't agencies. Just remember the rules of tresspassing as outlined in the guide booklets. Good luck

PS. if you find a good websight for property ownership, PLEASE pass it on, all of us need to know. Thanks


----------



## huntarch (Mar 12, 2008)

I saw a news article on KSL the other day that Mendon up in the cache valley is overrun right now with turkeys in town. I google mapped the town since I have never been there and it looks like a good deal of private property. I may take a trip up there and knock on a few doors.


----------

